# München (Munich), Germany



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Yesterday I went to Munich and took some pictures of the oldtown.
About 90% of the oldtown were destroyed by allied bombings during WWII. 
Nevertheless, there are some nice places to explore. 

I hope you like it! :wave:

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Nationaltheater, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Platzl, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Innenhof, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Heiliggeiststraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Heiliggeiststraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








St.-Jakobs-Platz, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Falkenturmstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Rochusberg, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Vindelikerhaus, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Dreifaltigkeitsplatz, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Sterneckerstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Marienstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Münzstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Kardinal-Faulhaber-Straße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Stadtmauer (Jungfernturmstraße), München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








St. Salvator, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Salvatorplatz, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Salvatorplatz, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Tal, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Pfistermühle, München von Dabeane auf Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Zerwirkgewölbe, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Still one of the most interesting cities in Germany.


----------



## wkiehl101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Love the photos! I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice, especially with the sun


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> Yesterday I went to Munich and took some pictures of the oldtown.
> About 90% of the oldtown were destroyed by allied bombings during WWII.
> Nevertheless, there are some nice places to explore.​


I've explored that part of Munich where St Salvator is and it appeared to have lots of old buildings together with new. Very classy built environment, old and new. 

Anyway, I'd like to know how much of the old town was rebuilt and what exactly do you mean by old town, is that pre-19th century planning, such as the grand boulevards of Ludwigstrasse and Maximilianstrasse? Just interested. Great shots. :cheers:​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Munich; thanks a lot


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your comments!



skymantle said:


> I've explored that part of Munich where St Salvator is and it appeared to have lots of old buildings together with new. Very classy built environment, old and new.
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to know how much of the old town was rebuilt and what exactly do you mean by old town, is that pre-19th century planning, such as the grand boulevards of Ludwigstrasse and Maximilianstrasse? Just interested. Great shots. :cheers:


Hello!

Here you can see an interesting map (1945) showing the destruction of Munichs city centre which roughly corresponds to the "old town" area. 

I added the location of St. Salvator so you can see that there are some buildings which weren't damaged or just partly damaged.

yellow = total loss 
some the facades were still intact (more or less), so they could reconstruct the exterior of the buildings afterwards (e.g. the residence, national theatre...). 
Unfortunately, sometimes in a simplified version.

red = extensive damage
brown = moderate damage
blue = partial loss
black = undamaged/minor damage









http://www.stadtatlas-muenchen.de/stadtatlas/schadenskarte1945.html

Of course there were areas which already contained buildings from 19th or 20th century.

Munich did a great job in rebuilding its churches (facades and interiors).
There are many post-war buildings in the oldtown which try to imitate their pre-war counterparts in shape and colours. Some of them look ok, others don't. 

Especially the area south of Marienplatz contains many hideous buildings.:

*Rindermarkt *
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jabb/7748866216/
*Rosental*
http://goo.gl/maps/DJ2Jo
*Färbergraben*
http://goo.gl/maps/Ok0jq
*Oberanger*
http://goo.gl/maps/xUE3S

Most facades at Ludwigstraße are reconstructions too, but this area doesn't belong to the oldtown anymore.

And let's not forget that also in Munich some buildings were destroyed in the 50s/60s... :bash:

Sorry for my English. :lol:


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Sebastiansplatz, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Heiliggeiststraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Hotterstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Platzl, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


St.-Jakobs-Platz, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Rochusberg, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks nice!


----------



## audi8x (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice photos, I love them!


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Pfisterstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Hundskugel, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Brunnstraße / Hackenstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Altstadt, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Falkenturmstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Am Kosttor, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Dienerstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Falkenturmstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Oberanger, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice pictures of Munich - a city that has always appealed to me.

I bet those painted columns in the very first picture were quite controversial when first painted?


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you!
Those columns aren't painted. They are just temporarily covered with some transparencies. I think it's because of the Munich opera festival.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

KingNick said:


> Certainly does not look like a 1,3 Mio town.


But it does look like world's biggest village . Nice pictures btw.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks!


Heilig-Geist-Kirche, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


St. Michael, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


St. Michael, München von Dabeane auf Flickr
​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Zerwirkgewölbe, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Dreifaltigkeitsplatz, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Westenriederstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Hochbrückenstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Küchelbäckerstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Ledererstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Burgstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Hartmannstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Brunnstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Rochusstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Bräuhausstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Westenriederstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Am Kosttor, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Rochusstraße, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Dürnbräugasse, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Sebastiansplatz, München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Stadtmauer (Jungfernturmstraße), München von Dabeane auf Flickr


Sebastiansplatz, München von Dabeane auf Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I've always wanted to visit Munich. My son has been staying there the last few days, as part of a trip around Europe. He likes it very much.


----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

*Munich From Above*


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots of a wonderful city.


----------

